
Show HN: Monetize your Telegram supergroup/channel - alexsideris
https://www.telemonetize.com
======
seapunk
There are more and more paid communities on Telegram, what stack and payment
system are you using right now?

~~~
alexsideris
My stack is Rails on the back end, ruby for the Telegram Bot, Bootstrap and
plain javascript on the front end, Stripe for the payment system.

